# 161.3 @ 16 Hz



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Myth Busters

YouTube - Myth Busters Subwoofer Build


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Any gearhead/mathematicians want to explain how the rotational forces of the driveshaft were converted to an up and down frequency of 16 beats per second?


----------



## superjay (Oct 1, 2010)

do you know how an internal combustion engine works? pistons? same thing, just reversed


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

superjay said:


> do you know how an internal combustion engine works? pistons? same thing, just reversed


how does the final ratio of revolutions of the driveshaft correlate to the 16Hz

when the engine is accelerating and the driveshaft is revolving at ever higher rates ?


----------



## superjay (Oct 1, 2010)

transmission....engine can turn at 2000 RPM, and the driveshaft turns considerably slower.


----------



## superjay (Oct 1, 2010)

and I think wayne got the highest pressure reading at 16Hz because after that the subroof failed reducing pressure


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Oliver said:


> how does the final ratio of revolutions of the driveshaft correlate to the 16Hz
> 
> when the engine is accelerating and the driveshaft is revolving at ever higher rates ?


Basically just by changing the rpm's that the engine/driveshaft was spinning at they could control the "frequency" that the sub was playing at...Im sure a higher speed would have equaled a different frequency

I could be wrong but that is what I think the answer is


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

they need to re do that myth, but actually use a real woofer instead of one that falls apart after hitting 3 times. They tested it with a junk thing. The myth was in CAR AUDIO not custom audio.


----------

